# The "Yak Board" is alive this time of year.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

This is great , a couple warm days and the Yak guys are coming out of hibernation. Everyone is riggin' and fixing stuff we broke last year. Lots of guys are buying new Kayaks. Restocking the ditch bag, dang must have left some evil spirites in there last fall. Refilled the tackle boxs and bags. Hooked up the live well to make sure it still works. Come on warm waters.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep. Too many guys have cabin fever and can't wait to get back on the water...myself included. I see kayaking as my fitness plan with a bit of fishing thrown in.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yep. Too many guys have cabin fever and can't wait to get back on the water...myself included. I see kayaking as my fitness plan with a bit of fishing thrown in.


Yea what he said.....


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Last season I lost 20lbs Kayaking and eating better. Guess what, put the yak in tha barn and in no time the 20lbs was back. This could be an ugly cycle. I'm not a tread mill kinda guy.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Wilber, me and you need to start fishing together!! I could stand to lose 20lbs! LOL

MYT


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

mytmouse said:


> Wilber, me and you need to start fishing together!! I could stand to lose 20lbs! LOL
> 
> MYT


Dude, come fish with me and 1OBXNut and you'll lose 20lbs in a few trips. You don't know the meaning of motivation until two fat guys blow by you in a yak. Especially when they make it first to the secret spot!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Atlanta, just lemme know when you rolling!  


MYT


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I was off the water 6 weeks with an injury. first time in years that I haven't fished the whole calendar.

It felt good to get out last weekend and hook into some nice reds.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I gotta' move south.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Can't stop just because it gets cold. Been a great winter season this year in the bay. Got my second striper release citation about 6 weeks ago(45"). Stripers and shad are everywhere now. However, can't wait to break out the Skitterwalkers! Forrest


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'm OLD.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

forrest gump said:


> Can't stop just because it gets cold.


Indeed. Been a fairly decent winter considering the weather we've faced. However, I'm ready for spring and to start targeting some different species.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> Indeed. Been a fairly decent winter considering the weather we've faced. However, I'm ready for spring and to start targeting some different species.


Well, we had nearly 3 feet of snow on the ground. I couldn't get my car out of the driveway, much less take the kayak out (since that entails digging it out of the shed and shoveling a path from the shed to the car ) :redface:


----------

